
How To Keep Git From Committing Changes to Web.Config - tqheel
http://www.teqknowledgy.com/index.php/news/28-articles/54-how-to-keep-git-from-committing-changes-to-webconfig
======
lmm
The idea of combining things that are deployment-specific and things that
should be in version control in a single file seems... suspect to say the
least. Just separate out your DB connection string into its own file and
gitignore that.

